# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  الجنائية تكشف عن لحبوب المنشطة (أبو هلالين

## هشام احمدموسى

*كشف اختصاصي الكيمياء الجنائية بالمختبرات الجنائية؛ مقدم شرطة تنزيل هاشم  عثمان، عن دخول كميات كبيرة من الحبوب المنشطة التي تعرف بـ(أبو هلالين)  إلى السودان عن طريق التهريب وانتشارها في الخرطوم، كوستي، القضارف وكسلا.
وقالت تنزيل في ورشة دور الإعلام في مكافحة المخدرات التي نظمها المجلس  القومي للصحافة واللجنة القومية لمكافحة المخدرات ومركز السمع بجامعة  الرباط أمس (الاثنين) إن حبوب (أبو هلالين) مخدرات يستخدمها الطلاب ظناً  منهم أنها تزيد التركيز، وأكدت أن للحبوب المعنية آثار سلبية على الجهاز  العصبي المركزي، وأشارت إلى أن بعض الطلاب والمسافرين يتم إخضاعهم لفحوصات  للتأكد من وجود مواد مخدرة في أجسامهم من عدمه. وقالت إن حبوب (أبو هلالين)  دخلت السودان حديثاً.
وفي السياق دعا رئيس مجلس الصحافة؛ بروفيسور علي شمو، شركات الاتصالات  بإرسال رسائل إرشادية وتوعوية عبر الموبايلات للمكافحة، وطالب المشاركون  الإعلام الاضطلاع بدوره في المكافحة.
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياساتر بقينا خليج جديد ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## وائل خلف الله

*هو الهلال الواحد لاقين منو خير لما اطلع لينا ابو هلالين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*هلال ( السجم ) وهلال (الرماد ) يتلموا على العدو المو صليح .
*

----------


## shdaad

*عرفتوا سر الثروة الفجاءة هبط علي الجماعة خلت التسجيلات مولعة نار شيء كميروني وشيء عاجي ومره جزائري اللله يجازي محنك يا هشام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shdaad
					

عرفتوا سر الثروة الفجاءة هبط علي الجماعة خلت التسجيلات مولعة نار شيء كميروني وشيء عاجي ومره جزائري اللله يجازي محنك يا هشام



هههههههههههههههههههههه
تجارة وشطاره 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*صُنع خصيصاً للهلال .. ماركة مسجلة بإسمهم .. حتى في خراب البيوت بيحسدوا المريخ.. عاملين المنتج بإسمهم. 
صدق من قال: المريخ عالم جميل. 
بكرة الاعلام الأزرق الساقط يقولوا المنتج دا كان أبو نجمتين والوالي غير الإسم لأبو هلالين. 
*

----------


## midris3

*قالو ليكم ما صدقتو
الهلال بقى عااااااااااااااالمي عالمي وبدل الهلال هلالاين 



مستورد ... عااااااااااااااالمي عالمي عالمي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ربنا يحمي شبابنا من هذه الحبوب الدخيله علي مجتمعنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ربنا يحمينا جميعا من خطرها 
تخريمة
قلتو لي اسمها شنو !
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الشركة الصنعت الحبوب دي مقرها وين؟؟؟

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وائل خلف الله
					

هو الهلال الواحد لاقين منو خير لما اطلع لينا ابو هلالين




ههههااااااااااااااي

حلوة وملعوبة ...
*

----------

